# hawker henley



## woljags (May 4, 2011)

am i right in thinking that the henley was based on the Hurricane frame/wings


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2011)

The basic design owed much to the Hurricane, but apart from the outer main wing sections and tail unit, which were common parts, the rest was 'new'.


----------



## woljags (May 4, 2011)

i was thinking about converting a hurricane kit into a henley,i have some drawings and they look very similer apart from the central sections around the cockpit,the engine cowlings look very similer to the desert used hurricane models


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2011)

Bob do you think about these drawings? Its not enough I'm afraid.

http://www.aviastar.org/pictures/england/hawker_henley.gif


----------



## woljags (May 4, 2011)

yes mate thats what i've found so far,i've printed off a copy and using the sizes quoted on another website i worked out it was about the same size as a hurricane {slightly longer in fuselage],there doesn't appear to be much info about on this type but i thought it might have been interesting to build one as i have a few hurricane kits in my stash


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2011)

Bob, it would be a _major_ undertaking to get even close to a Henley from a Hurricane kit - longer, wider, bigger span, different shape fuselage and cowling, cockpit and superstructure.


----------



## woljags (May 5, 2011)

i guess that mean i will have build from scratch using wood as a base material, does anyone have any scale drawings in 1/72nd they could help me with please,


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 5, 2011)

This websight has Henley plans that include outlines plus profile sections, I have used them for scratchbuilding with some success: 
Bob Banka's Aircraft Documentation - World's Largest Collection


----------

